# Arrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!.........Jim lad.



## DiabeticDave (Sep 16, 2009)

A pirate walked into a bar and the bartender said, 'Hey, I haven't seen you in a while. What happened? You look terrible.' 

'What do you mean?' said the pirate, 'I feel fine.' 

Bartender, 'What about the wooden leg? You didn't have that before.' 

Pirate, 'Well, we were in a battle and I got hit with a cannon ball, but I'm fine now.' 

Bartender, 'Well, OK, but what about that hook ? What happened to your hand?' 

Pirate, 'We were in another battle. I boarded a ship and got into a sword fight. My hand was cut off. I got fitted with a hook. I'm fine, really.' 

Bartender 'What about that eye patch?' 

Pirate, 'Oh, one day we were at sea and a flock of birds flew over. I looked up and one of them **** in my eye.' 

'You're kidding,' said the bartender, 'you lost an eye just from bird ****' 

Pirate, 'It was my first day with the hook.'


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Loving it !!*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Sep 16, 2009)

Talking of loving it..........when I was younger, I saw that 'Black Beauty' race on TV.........now there's a dark horse.


----------

